# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Otuz Beş Yaş

## ceydaaa

Yaş otuz beş! Yolun yarısı eder. 
Dante gibi ortasındayız ömrün. 
Delikanlı çağımızdaki cevher 
Yalvarmak, yakarmak nafile bugün, 
Gözünün yaşına bakmadan gider.
..........
..........


Cahit Sıtkı Tarancı

----------

